# 1st Annual Oregon Classic Bicycle Swap Meet - Portland/Salem - 09/14/2019



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 18, 2019)

1st Annual Oregon Classic/Antique Bicycle Swap Meet - 09/14/2019

Be smart and be there.


----------



## frampton (May 25, 2019)

Great Idea! A continuation of the Iron Ranch.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

I was sitting and looking at this poster when you first posted it, when my wife piped up and said we ought to go together. I about fell off my chair, couldn't believe my ears! We'll be there! I live over here near Coeur D' Alene Idaho. I'll look forward to it. Barry


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 29, 2019)

Is there camping the night before?


----------

